# Flexi Dip Removal



## 1.8L-SC Cruze (Oct 28, 2015)

What's the best way to remove Flexi dip?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

All you gotta do is peel it off, start with a corner


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Goo gone turns it to liquid , but you'll need like a million rags to ruin , if you got tire shine or other products on your flexidip it usually doesn't like to peel

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

If you can't peel it all off, just rub it with your fingers, it rolls up and comes off like dust. Depending on the size of the area you are working with it doesn't take long. Great fun for the kids too (if you present it as something fun).


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

I used Goo Gone, & Tire wet, then pressure washed the crap out of it and it came right off.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Just slowly rub the edge of the coating then peel it off. Same method for removing the plastidip.


----------

